# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Дистанционное управление компьютером иди ноутбуком с любого пульта ду

## genyi

Народ что вы думаете по поводу возможности управлять компом,практически всем с пульта ду? Нужьная ли это вещь? насколько это интересно?

----------


## }{en0BytE

Имхо пакупай мать Asus -  в них  встраивают remote control, а вообще если те хочется сваими руками что то сделать открой в лайт алое хелпу, там в разделе WinLirc есть описание и даже схема как самому собрать римоут контроль с пультом от любого телека. Я щас юзаю пультег от асусной матери - оч удобная вещьч, слушаешь музыку на диване и переключаещь песенки и громкость регулируешь, вопщем пушка. :-) Единственное вот - всем компом управлять не получиц0: возможности очень ограничены - но все равно приятно.

----------


## genyi

> Имхо пакупай мать Asus -  в них  встраивают remote control, а вообще если те хочется сваими руками что то сделать открой в лайт алое хелпу, там в разделе WinLirc есть описание и даже схема как самому собрать римоут контроль с пультом от любого телека. Я щас юзаю пультег от асусной матери - оч удобная вещьч, слушаешь музыку на диване и переключаещь песенки и громкость регулируешь, вопщем пушка. :-) Единственное вот - всем компом управлять не получиц0: возможности очень ограничены - но все равно приятно.


Да уж возможностей управления полно ,только сами вы написали сто есть ограничения и неудобства а я тут пользовал ново программой Irlink, вот это настоящая БОМБА,всё может ,настраивай как хочешь,хочешь клавиши эмулировай хочешь исполmpeq готовые плагины,можно взять любой пульт ду ,даже телефон! Так что рекомендую

----------


## SMARTER

> Народ что вы думаете по поводу возможности управлять компом,практически всем с пульта ду? Нужьная ли это вещь? насколько это интересно?


Современная наука до етого ещё не дошла(умом), Но отдельными прогами вполне возможно, если верно настроить. Например нижеупомянутая light alloy. большего к сожелению сказать не могу.
Также можно управлять компом просто тыкая пальцами в монитор, но это уже такие дебри что толком не обьяснить, нужно искать спец-инфу.

----------


## genyi

> Современная наука до етого ещё не дошла(умом), Но отдельными прогами вполне возможно, если верно настроить. Например нижеупомянутая light alloy. большего к сожелению сказать не могу.
> Также можно управлять компом просто тыкая пальцами в монитор, но это уже такие дебри что толком не обьяснить, нужно искать спец-инфу.


почему не дошла,очень аже дошла. Я как раз занимаюсь продвижениим такого устройства

----------


## SMARTER

:cool:  


> почему не дошла,очень аже дошла. Я как раз занимаюсь продвижениим такого устройства


Если дошла - поделись информацией. Я люблю всякие техн. новинки:cool:

----------


## genyi

> :cool:  
> 
> Если дошла - поделись информацией. Я люблю всякие техн. новинки:cool:


Да конечно,могу поделиться
www.irlink.ru если не найдёш какой либо инфы пиши помогу. К слову сказат ,мы сейчас готовим к массовому выпуску программу,которая и через блютус в мобильнике может управлять компом или ноутбуком.

----------


## kriptonik

а где находится этот "light alloy."?можно ссылку?и есть ли там аппаратная переделка ик порт от тв тюнера?

----------


## Kulёma

> а где находится этот "light alloy."?


Эммм, эта прога для проигрывания аудио/видео, проигрыватель=) Скажу ещё что есть плагины для WinAMPа, заточен под ИК и СинийЗуб, ещё вариант - подключал СинеЗубую клавиатуру от КПК к ноуту, всё ок! Вариантов масса!=))

----------

